# LGB Center Flow Hopper Car Lowered to Body Mount Kadees



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Body Mounting Kadees on LGB Center Flow Hopper Car*

The LGB 3 bay covered hopper car is a 1/29 scale replica of an American "modern" standard gauge prototype. 

I got the Baltimore B & O car on sale from Trainworld - now sold out.

This "new old stock" B & O example car has factory trucks with plastic wheels; however, LGB's newer production runs with new road names are suppose to have its factory trucks fitted with metal wheels, albeit at greater cost.

This car can be easily fitted with body mounted Kadee couplers. Either the Kadee wide box 906 or narrow box 907 can be used. I tried both types.

The example car shown below is fitted with Aristo Barber trucks to lower it for facilitating body mounting couplers.










With the car lowered to a more prototypical height, it is shown fitted with the wide box Kadee 906.










In concert with lowering the car by simply substituting Aristo trucks with metal wheels, body mounting Kadees requires a spacer plate affixed to the underside of the car body. (To compare both Kadee 906 & 907 type couplers, I chose to make and use a "universal" spacer plate needed for body mounting the couplers.)
Aside from that the only significant thing to do on the car itself is to trim off the lower part of the factory draft gear box on the ends of the car. 

As to the trucks, if you don't have an Aristo truck, the LGB factory truck can be modified to lower the car, too, though this takes much more time and effort to do.



















For much more detail, including spacer plate dimensions and"how to" info., see full article hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site, title:
"_LGB Center Flow Hopper Car Lowered with Kadee Body Mount Couplers_"


-Ted


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

love these tutorials I learn something new every time, thanks Ted!!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes thanks Ted


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Feedback appreciated*

Thank you both for your feedback, it's much appreciated.

The MLS Forum seems to have evolved into an excellent resource for Live Steam, but for the rest of us I wonder if it any longer provides much attention or interest. So without responses or many views, I have considered moving on.

Thanks again,
-Ted


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted;

I think that your information is excellent. It's just that I don't run anything that modern.

Regards,
David Meashey

P.S. And I also drip steam oil on my tracks these days, but I still appreciate learning about other aspects of our large scale hobby.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Ted - Frankly, I've noticed the lean towards Steam as you say. But please don't leave the rest of us behind. Your tutorials are important even if we don't immediately take advantage of the information.

In this case, I only own A/C and USAT rolling stock; not one LGB. (Seems the only LGB product I ever see at ECLSTS is what I disparagingly call "cute" or "toy" stuff.)

All due respect to those whose interests are different from mine, by the time I pass by threads regarding steam, pre-50s, European, batteries, mining, D&RGW, Androids, etc., it sometimes feels like I'm the only old guy here who is stuck in the present. (The mention of Androids would seem to indicate that I'm not all that enamored of the future, either.) But I try to not expect everything to be directly tailored to MY interests. There is information to be learned within threads that go elsewhere, too.

So, Ted, your subjects are of great interest to, I think, most of us, even if not directly so. In this case, it is directly, immediately and importantly of REALLY great interest to me. My earlier attempts at mounting Kadees, well, stink . My winter projects this year include looking at all my rolling stock with a view toward re-doing the couplers that work for a while then eventually...um...leave the rest of the train behind.

Your tutorials are great reference material for many, if not, most of us. Please Keep 'em Comin'.

JackM

And please pass on our gratitude to Greg E. for keeping your materials available.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I want to agree with Dave and Jack.

While I'm running pre-war European stock, and have added live steam to join my sparkies, I always find your posts of this type informative and thought provoking. I have some passenger coaches that sit too high and this thread was a reminder to look into lowering them and provided some insight into directions to pursue.

So please do "keep 'em coming"


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Dave, Jack and Riderdan,
Thank you for your support and feedback. This is very valuable to me.

I still intend to present the stuff I work on. Moreover, the fully detailed vignettes (articles) will always be hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site as long as he will accept them. 

What I am concerned with is maybe a better place to present material to capture a greater audience. I don't participate in other Forums, like LSC; but it looks to me like that Forum may have a broader based viewership. Time wise, I prefer to only participate in one Forum. That's what I meant by moving on.

Just a thought,
-Ted


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

> ...it looks to me like that Forum may have a broader based viewership. Time wise, I prefer to only participate in one Forum. That's what I meant by moving on.


 That's what I figured. If that happens, you will certainly take a few of us with you, whether in a jarring change or a gradual morphing over. That might not be the worst that could happen. Just the ebb and flow, the "life" of a website, I guess. 

JackM

I may be over-dramatizing this a bit.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Lowered B & O LGB car Compated to Prototype*

Thank you Jack,

To get back to the thread topic, below are a few pictures of the B&O prototype covered hopper car on *RR Picture Archives Web site* at the below URLs.. 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2843780

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=68825

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=3449596

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2622857

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=72410

Compare them to the lowered LGB car fitted with Aristo Barber roller bearing trucks and Kadee 906 centerset couplers - shown below.










-Ted


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ted; 

First thanks for another informative tutorial ! 
I will be sure to pass the link to this thread onto others than don't surf the 'net or at least as much as some of us do. 

doug c







p.s. When your tutorials possibly migrate to Greg's site could ya come back and include a direct link to the website page ... as I for one have found the site a tough one to manuveur thru. 

George S. tech pages are a breeze to find things. 

p.p.s. 
"_...__ but for the rest of us I wonder if it any longer provides much attention or interest. So without responses or many views,.._"

From my observations of lack of responses/feedback, I would say look at the number of responses and times it by 3-4 'cause the majority of peoples just don't seem to wish to acknowledge the time spent in the subject and time to shot pics and create text to share via forum thread. Dem "lurkers". Just look at the lack of peoples volunteering, but they do have time to complain or other similiar examples of indifference --- call a corp. with a complaint/suggestion/even a thank you .... more times than not they are shocked to hear from ya (and tend to agree when i state making time to reach out even though others seemingly are too busy to do same), ooor my personal 16yrold 'mailing list' really the only time i hear from the recepients is my annual renewal moment, "no response no emails" I keep goin' 'cause even if only a couple did acknowledge they wish to read about things I've spotted on the 'net or bricks'n mortar related to g-gauge that is why i started back in 2000 'cause it would be tough sharing timesensitive items only one evening/month/ 9 months plus not everyone is interested in everything. imho


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Greg's Web site Links*

Thank you Doug.

What I do _first_ is publish the full "vignette" (article) on Greg's Web site with detail not presented on MLS, and then I post on MLS that includes a link to the location on Greg's site.

Generally, Greg has organized my material he hosts for me on his Web site in pages. So far there are 7 pages each with 10 "vignettes" (articles) but for the last page until it reaches 10.

Maybe a good way find stuff is to go to the _Entry Vignettes_ page (URL Link below) that Greg has recently setup with a listing of other pages with each having a link followed by a description as to what's in them. From there further navigation links are presented. It's actually more intuitive to use than my description here.
http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=626&Itemid=803

-Ted

P. S. I am presently working on a vignette for body mounting centerset Kadees on the USA Trains Modern Tank Cars for operation down to 8 foot diameter track. It is not ready for publication just yet. When I do I am considering if I should join the LSC Forum and post there since they seem to attract a broader topic interest than what has become of MLS.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

George has about 120 pages, I have over 750, BUT our sites are organized almost the same, you just are not looking at the menu I have that is like Georges.

When you go to my site, click on the upper left corner. You will see a menu virtually identical to Georges.

Also, the main home page and the main train page explain this too. What happens is I cannot put instructions on every page on how to find a menu.

Sorry, I am trying even with 7 times the information.

Greg


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

LGB made a 1:29 scale car! Looks nice. Will they be making more 1:29 scale stuff?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*LGB American Prototype Standard Gauge Cars*




Dunbar said:


> LGB made a 1:29 scale car! Looks nice. Will they be making more 1:29 scale stuff?


Dunbar,

LGB had/has/makes several 1/29 scale American prototype standard gauge cars. Many are out of production. However, current offerings are their Modern Tank Car and Center Flow Hopper car in new road names. 

In addition to the old road name B & O Center Flow Hopper car, I have vignettes on the following:
*LGB American Standard Gauge 40 foot Box Car & Body Mounting Kadee 906 Couplers*

*LGB 50 Foot Flat Car, Lowering & Body Mount Kadee 907 Centerset Couplers

LGB Modern Tank Car - Lowered, Body Mount Kadee 907 Centersets & Added Weight
*
*FYI, As to USA Trains,
*I recently posted on LSC the *USA Trains Modern Tank Cars & Body Mount Kadee Couplers
*
-Ted


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

Thanks Ted,
I follow your vignettes closely as they help me tremendously as I have only been in the hobby for just under 2 years now. I have read through most of Gregs stuff too. Have either one of you considered putting your stuff into a e-book format? Asking only cause I guess Im still used to old school and having a book or magazine in front of me to reference when Im working on something. Will not be so quick to overlook LGB cars now. Thanks again.


----------

